# 2 month 721 update...



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Well I must say ever since I received the 721 from early July until today...the unit has been working good so far...I am pretty amazed...Where is the weather and other interactive stuff??


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have had mine for about a month. No major problems for me (or minor ones really). I think it is much less buggy than the 501 or DP were.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

After replacing my first 721 that arrived DOA, I have had zero problems (2nd one has been in service now for about 5 weeks). I am PO'd, though, since I retired a 501 and replaced it with the 721 only to find out that it has NO OpenTv functions, or any of the updated features that the SW 165(?) for the 501 implemented

I want my OpenTv features on my 721, and NOW!!!!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Good to see someone taking the time to say "Everything's fine" (and I second that emotion), rather than the complaints that so many of us on these boards tend to make.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Almost 2 months and the 721 remains flawless.


----------

